
WireGuard for Windows Pre-Alpha Is Available - mises
https://www.wireguard.com/install/
======
locusm
Wireguard for Ubiquiti EdgeRouter here [https://github.com/Lochnair/vyatta-
wireguard](https://github.com/Lochnair/vyatta-wireguard)

~~~
loeg
3rd party or something official out of ubiquiti? Sorry, not super familiar
with ERL despite owning one.

~~~
DarkStar851
This is a third-party extension, but it looks like the owner is still actively
maintaining it, and pretty active on GH in general.

~~~
loeg
Thanks!

------
mises
This is a completely unscientific test, but I saw about 35mbps down on tunsafe
vs 45mbps on the new, official wireguard implementation. I imagine this will
get better with time.

------
sjnair96
Does this work in the Middle East (Dubai) where we have DPI as good/better
than the Great Firewall? Nothing but Shadowsocks [1] seems to be consistent
there. Unfortunately I have had poor/no UDP performance on SS even when
enabling the UDP Relay on my Mac.

[1]
[https://shadowsocks.org/en/index.html](https://shadowsocks.org/en/index.html)

~~~
loeg
Probably not. Wireguard doesn’t aim for VPN DPI bypass. It might work for now
just because it’s new but it’s not difficult to dpi.

~~~
earenndil
Will this be an eventual goal?

~~~
darklajid
I fail to find the post on the mailing list right now, but iirc the author
prefers WG to be the secure part of the equation, with use cases like
Dubai/China relying on other tools to mix up/obfuscate the data hitting the
wire.

~~~
aaomidi
I do hope the author takes this up too. They're extremely talented. Could make
a big change in firewall systems.

Iran sometimes does data per endpoint analysis and is able to block any VPNs
since they're all single endpoint VPNs. If we were able to split the data to,
say a few hundred unique ips it would be extremely difficult to block it.

------
TheKitchenSinc
I've been using the pre-alpha builds since I saw them posted a week or two
ago. They've been reliable so far for my simple use cases, and it's nice to
move off of a third party Windows client.

------
xvector
What are some reputable VPN services using WireGuard?

~~~
loeg
Not answering the exact same question, but it’s fairly easy to set up on a
cheap cloud VM as well.

~~~
mises
Same here. Running of a $5/mo VPS and works fine. Wireguard is particularly
helpful here, as I get about double the speed compared to openvpn (server-side
CPU bottleneck).

~~~
out_of_protocol
Any ready to go setup instructions? For IPsec or OpenVPN it's a single bash
script, hiding the complexity and the internal mess

e.g. [https://github.com/hwdsl2/setup-ipsec-
vpn](https://github.com/hwdsl2/setup-ipsec-vpn)

~~~
majewsky
The good thing about WireGuard is that it doesn't really have any "complexity
and [...] internal mess". A simple WireGuard setup with one client and one
server has a 10-line configuration file on each side, with each side knowing
their own private key and its peer's public key. I have not used WireGuard for
the public VPN scenario, so I don't know if additional firewall rules are
required to route traffic from VPN into the public internet, but I would guess
as much.

~~~
dewey
From my limited experience of setting it up the complexity is not in the
configs files (also not with OpenVPN as you usually just copy paste some
template anyway) but in setting up the routing, iptables etc.

------
fulafel
How does this compare to the TunSafe windows implementation?

~~~
mises
I got about 35mbps down on tunsafe vs 45mbps on this one. Not a scientific
test, but seems to be faster.

